# CSM 5th edition codex?



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive heard some rumor and read some stuff online. Im somewhat new to 40k i was just curious is the 5th edition codex for chaos space marines out? If not does anyone know what it is coming out?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Until GW OFFICIALLY announces a codex release, they are all just rumours that arent worth crap.

I wouldnt expect to see a new CSM codex till at least 2012.


----------



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh shit...thats not for days! 8( 


Thanks though


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Be thankful you don't play DA.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Or DE for that matter... though if you do maybe you'll be happy after all. Which means that patience with GW eventually pays of,.... eventually.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

im hoping for a 5th ed csm codex next year, late next year mind you, but i doubt it would happen with necrons, DE, DA, gray knights needing it more atm


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Dear lord if hope they do a better job with it than good ol' Gav did.

I am rooting for Necron and DE codices before I complain for a new Chaos one. That just ain't fair.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

i dont know about waiting for gw to release will necessarily pay off because look what they did with the 4th edition codex they took are daemons they took are legion specific rules and the one thing khorne should really be pissed off about is some of the special charge rules like blood lust and chain axes. so i mean maybe they will cheese us out like they did to blood angels and IG so lets just wait and see, oh and to answer your question i dont think GW will be coming out with a new chaos codex any time soon and ive heard rumors about legion specific rule books like how they have the space marines are split up there will be good dedication books so khorne Nurgle Slaanesh and Tzeentch. but that is just what i heard for all i know they could screw us more with the new one


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Rumors for Legion specific rules are baseless - it is very LIKELY that it will NEVER happen. As cool as it would be, they will never do it.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea thats what is runnig through my mind, hopefully they atleast allow us to take daemons as allies and get legion specific rules back into the codex.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

yanlou said:


> im hoping for a 5th ed csm codex next year, late next year mind you


only background work is so far being done, even if we do see the rate of codexes accelerated then 2012 would still be the earliest



Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Rumors for Legion specific rules are baseless - it is very LIKELY that it will NEVER happen. As cool as it would be, they will never do it.


Not quite baseless per se, the design team have said before they would like to do it one day but weren't sure if it would ever happen.
I wouldn't be surprised if they got round to it one day as it's a project that wouldn't necassarily need many new models


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> ...ive heard rumors about legion specific rule books like how they have the space marines are split up....


Part of me hopes they will do this; part of me is afraid they will start off with Khornate Bezerkers for the Win!, probably release Papa Nurgle's expensive metal miniature road show, and never actually finish.

If they do finish there will then be 5 times as many complaining about CSM Codex threads.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, not hard to do a Khorne one really.

Death Company, copy/paste to Khorne Codex, hit print, count the money.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea they could probably take the bloodangels codex and re-word it all to fit more of the khorne language which is blood kill burn mame.........i can see it know khorne company blood gaurd


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Sad, but true I suppose. Either that or they will rework the 3rd Ed Codex and just print four different books.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

that would be a blessing the last codex stuff mixed with the new one.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If I were chaos I would be praying that I didn't get a 5th Ed codex. Chances are if you do you will get it only months before 6th and then you will be in the same possition.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I personally don't see the need for so many additions. They should at least update ALL of the codices BEFORE they move on to a new BRB.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If they were to make a radical change between editions making the Codex unplayable (i.e. 2nd edition to 3rd edition) I could see the need but if they don't then there's overwhelming need to have every army have a current edition Codex- it would be nice for it to be so, and I definitely think they should make it so that all armies relying on a 3rd edition codex get a 5th edition but it's not a necessity.

Just accept that not every army will have a 5th edition codex before 6th edition comes out.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

You mean in a similar style as what they did with WHFB?


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I really hope they wait for 6th Ed, but I am sure they won't...


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I really hope they wait for 6th Ed, but I am sure they won't...


i beat thats what Necron players where saying last edition.

The main fact is that CSM still work. the people who need more love are Necrons, Dark Eldar, Witch Hunters, Daemon Hunters and Dark Angels.


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

frankly i would like to see them break up the chaos marine codex and do them like the loyalist codeci. one all around black legion book, then one for the armies of each of the 4 gods, I.E. world eaters, death guard, Thousand sons, and Emporers Children.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

jaws900 said:


> The main fact is that CSM still work. The people who need more love are Necrons, Dark Eldar, Witch Hunters, Daemon Hunters and Dark Angels.


Much as I love my Chaos Marines, and have many gripes about the current Codex, this is true - there are others who need their Codices updating more urgently than us. 

Rather than a book for each Traitor Legion I'd like to see them do it something like this - have *Codex: Chaos Space Marines*, featuring Black Legion as the 'generic' CSMs, the anti-Ultramarines who are the standard. Also in this book include rules, specific units and maybe some characters for Night Lords, Iron Warriors, Word Bearers and Alpha Legion to bring them back into the fold again after their (unforgivable, IMHO) omission in the current Codex. 

And then supplement this with *Codex: Chaos Legions* - rules and _lots_ of specific units and characters for the Big Four of Death Guard, World Eaters, Emperor's Children and Thousand Sons. Cult-specific vehicles would be good to see, too.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the problem i have with the current codex and your ideal is i want legions to be split sure let black legion use are troops and marks but restrict them from using are special charcters and special abilities. im tiered of this chaos space pirate bullshit we have now their is no uniqueness of legions other than fluff now. because the codex has put the legions into a culture melting pot. i dont like it at all, ofcourse this is my oppinion feel free to want what you want.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Chaos will never get legion specific codices. It pointless and just stupid, they can't put codices out fast enough as it is. I like how Svart would fix it, makes sense and wouldn't require all that much work.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

im not saying seperate codexes just legion specific rules again. i want a little bit of uniqueness thats all Iron warriors special rules, Slaanesh special rules etc. it doesnt have to be multiple codexes as much as i would love to seperate codexes that would be way into the future because GW has obligations to make all armies updated for their fans sakes and i dont expect them to make seperate codexes anytime soon i just wouldnt mind in the next codex bring back special rules and independece.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

5tonsledge said:


> the problem i have with the current codex and your ideal is i want legions to be split sure let black legion use are troops and marks but restrict them from using are special charcters and special abilities. im tiered of this chaos space pirate bullshit we have now their is no uniqueness of legions other than fluff now. because the codex has put the legions into a culture melting pot. i dont like it at all, ofcourse this is my oppinion feel free to want what you want.


The codex is crap.

You might as well paint them all Black Legion. All the SM Chapters are different, so why are all the CSM Legions identical? 

I thought the whole idea with Chaos was to have very different armies, aesthetically and gameplay wise.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

turel2 said:


> The codex is crap.
> 
> You might as well paint them all Black Legion. All the SM Chapters are different, so why are all the CSM Legions identical?
> 
> I thought the whole idea with Chaos was to have very different armies, aesthetically and gameplay wise.


Ditto, we speak the truth


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Much as I love my Chaos Marines, and have many gripes about the current Codex, this is true - there are others who need their Codices updating more urgently than us.
> 
> Rather than a book for each Traitor Legion I'd like to see them do it something like this - have *Codex: Chaos Space Marines*, featuring Black Legion as the 'generic' CSMs, the anti-Ultramarines who are the standard. Also in this book include rules, specific units and maybe some characters for Night Lords, Iron Warriors, Word Bearers and Alpha Legion to bring them back into the fold again after their (unforgivable, IMHO) omission in the current Codex.
> 
> And then supplement this with *Codex: Chaos Legions* - rules and _lots_ of specific units and characters for the Big Four of Death Guard, World Eaters, Emperor's Children and Thousand Sons. Cult-specific vehicles would be good to see, too.


That would be nice, simple and effective, but we'll not know before 2012.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Night Lords, Iron Warriors, Word Bearers and Alpha Legion rules and characters would be great.

It would be good to see a remake of the Night Lords without the comedy giant bat wing ears.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> It pointless and just stupid


and yet how many people would/do say the same about space marines?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fuckloads. Thing is though, marines may have been easier to out into full codices. Other than that, they just don't have room in the time in between editions to put in another 5 codices.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I could definitely go for some more characters, and maybe some updated rules for Cypher. Just make the Codex bigger. Bam. Instant gratification.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The whole plan by Svart featuring a seperate generic codex and another for a few specific legions reminds me of 3rd ed eldar. They had a seperate craftworlds book for the 5 major craftworlds and rules to use them.

I agree with this but as long as they do not bring back all those vet abilities to everything then I am good (I still have bad memories about a friends alpha legion army that used about 80 cultists that were all fearless and had a standard to act as a very hard to shift tar pit. Second turn he would just summon countless daemons and then the fun began.....for him.)


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I feel as if they should merge the Chaos codices together, add some new characters, give options to run either a Marine of Daemon army, throw in some cool special rules, and call it Codex: Chaos.

A dream, I am sure, but a good one none the less.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> A dream, I am sure, but a good one none the less.


that's a memory, the way things used to be :grin:


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

yea i want special rules for legions back and bring daemons back into the codex. i would like to see the 3rd and 4th editon chaos space marine codexes put together along with the daemon codex.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

While Chaos do need an update, as been mentioned other armies need one a hell of a lot more, DE, DH/WH, crons hell even Tau really need an update more. 

Id like to see the legion specific books, but its unlikely, at least until a re write of the existing book, as legion specific ones will want their special chars to be unique to them and as it stands they are in the general codex and it doesn't really work to have two sets of rules for the same guy. 

If they were to re write chaos id like to see them make chaos a good separate army, in that I mean don't make them evil marine clones. Don't give them LR variants, or TH/SS Termies and other marine toys, give them their own totally unique stuff, much like the Defiler was a nice new concept back in the day. Possibly instead of giving them legion specific books (which will be a lot of writing and suffer from the classic GW problems of a few of them falling way behind the others), try giving chaos a lot of stuff that effects FoC chart and what units count as troops depending on the Lord, and which deamons become available depend on the HQ choice ect in the next re write. 

Either way, don't make chaos just marines with spikes, make them Chaos. 

My two cents,
Panzer


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> that's a memory, the way things used to be :grin:


Ah the good ol' days.


5tonsledge said:


> yea i want special rules for legions back and bring daemons back into the codex. i would like to see the 3rd and 4th editon chaos space marine codexes put together along with the daemon codex.


This is exactly what I was thinking.


PanzerPig said:


> While Chaos do need an update, as been mentioned other armies need one a hell of a lot more, DE, DH/WH, crons hell even Tau really need an update more.
> 
> Id like to see the legion specific books, but its unlikely, at least until a re write of the existing book, as legion specific ones will want their special chars to be unique to them and as it stands they are in the general codex and it doesn't really work to have two sets of rules for the same guy.
> 
> ...


Like I said before, I want those other armies to be updated. They need it a hell of a lot more than Chaos Marines do.

Your argument is flawed in the effect that they are Chaos *Space Marines*. Other than the Defiler, they will never have their own unique units because foremost they are Space Marines. They are effectively the same except with spikes and dark worshiping. You really can't deviate from that or you lose what they are - Space Marines that have been in the Warp for a long time.


----------



## Coryphaus101 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you guys want some rules go to bolterandchainsword.com, specifically here http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showforum=143. They may not be official but their legion specific and not too bad all things considering.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

talk about bumping an old thread mate, no need.


----------

